# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  تفاوت یا شباهت  Ajax با Jquery

## javad_mjt

سلام
تا جایی که من متوجه شدم jquery یه کتابخونه جاواست که حالا یه سری قابلیت هایی به ما میده.
بعضی جاها میبینم که نوشته شده میشه از  jquery به جای  ajax استفاده کرد البته فکر کنم منظور toolkitهای VS باشه و ربطی به خود ajax نداشته باشه.
آیا با jquey  می تونیم با server ارتباط برقرار کنیم و ارسال و دریافت اطلاعات داشته باشیم؟
آیا اصلا با jquery میشه با سرور ارتباط برقرار کرد و یه قسمت از سایت و بدون رفرش update کرد؟

----------


## امیـرحسین

ببینید AJAX یکی از قابلیتهای زبان جاوااسکریپته و جی کوئری همونجوری که عرض کردید فریم ورک این زبان است.
کلا فریم ورک ها هیچ چیز جدید ارائه نمیدهند غیر از ساختار و امکاناتی برای استفاده اصولمند.
جی کوئری توابعی برای استفاده از AJAX داره. این توابع از همون قابلیت خود جاوااسکریپت استفاده می کنه. حالا میل شماست که این قابلیت رو با کدهای معمولی جاواسکریپت استفاده کنید یا توسط توابع جی کوئری.
هر دو مورد یک عملیات و نتیجه خواهند داشت ولی خب مسلما جی کوئری استفاده رو خیلی راحتتر و استانداردتر کرده و دیگه لازم نیست ما نگران چیزی باشیم. کافیه فقط از توابعش، همونجوری که تو سایتش مثال زده استفاده کنیم.
پس این جمله صحیح نیست که بگیم میشه از فلان چیز بجای AJAX استفاده کرد چون فریم ورک ها فقط استفاده از AJAX رو ساده تر کردند.
درباره آشنایی با جی کوئری، شاید این لینک واستون مفید باشه: *jQuery چیست؟*

----------

